
The challenge of convincing white men they're not as meritorious as they think - galtwho
http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/dl-opinion/the-challenge-of-convincing-white-men-theyre-not-as-meritorious-as-they-think-20160808-gqnv8q.html
======
sporkwitch
This propaganda piece assumes its conclusions (you're white and male therefore
have privilege; this claim has _never_ been supported by any credible source,
nor is it here). It further asserts that you are obligated to use this
privilege (whose existence is not established) to the benefit of others based
solely on the colour of their skin, their genitalia, etc.

It goes on, again without any support whatsoever, to claim that the opposition
to Hillary and anyone else that's female is based on their genitalia, rather
than the factual issues with these candidates.

It seems to be the usual racism and sexism of lowered expectations for anyone
not white and male, and the villainization of anyone who is white and / or
male.

This piece has no merit whatsoever. It could very well be course material for
a gender studies course given the assumed conclusions and clear agenda,
without any actual facts present.

------
mzw_mzw
Please don't post racist material on HN.

